# dreams filling ghost towns



## Mesafalcon (Jul 31, 2015)

Miscellaneous Christmas gifts,
broken champion with a lisp,
violet atmosphere, clear and crisp.

Empty sea shells raining down,
eccentric funeral for a clown;
without making a single sound.

Glistening gorgeous crystal gowns,
Worn by poor souls with frowns.
Lifeless dreams filling ghost towns.


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 31, 2015)

Nice imagery, Mesafalcon...quite a poetic picture you painted with your words... Write on... Peace..Julia


----------



## -xXx- (Jul 31, 2015)

*puts on bittersweet symphony*
*then boulevard of broken dreams*
*wiggles toes in the grass*


----------



## KayHeart (Jul 31, 2015)

The imagery you made me envision was magical, unique, and different. It had a touch of depth but not going overboard into a lot of deepness and darkness. I'm going to be looking for your work on this forum! Great job

Kheart xx


----------



## inkwellness (Jul 31, 2015)

This is a very interesting piece.  I noticed similarities among the stanzas: The first line was hopeful (as a dream), the second line was hopeless (as some ghost towns), and the third gave good imagery of the atmosphere each stanza leaves behind.  Lovely!


----------



## Mesafalcon (Jul 31, 2015)

KayHeart said:


> The imagery you made me envision was magical, unique, and different. It had a touch of depth but not going overboard into a lot of deepness and darkness. I'm going to be looking for your work on this forum! Great job
> 
> Kheart xx



Thanks!

I am glad you like my style. You have encouraged me to stick with my gut. Some advice here has steered me towards normalization.

Inkwellness-

I appreciate it!


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Aug 1, 2015)

Short crisp lines with a nice rhyming structure. I particularly liked your final line.

Good hustle.


----------



## Mesafalcon (Aug 5, 2015)

danielstj said:


> Short crisp lines with a nice rhyming structure. I particularly liked your final line.
> 
> Good hustle.



Crisp is an excellant critique word now Isn't it. 

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## auden (Aug 5, 2015)

Neat rhyming, sharp images, and indeed ghost towns.


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard (Aug 7, 2015)

I really like this magical,  rhythmic piece.


----------



## Mesafalcon (Aug 11, 2015)

Arthur G. Mustard said:


> I really like this magical,  rhythmic piece.



Magical and sharp images sound good, thanks！


----------

